# Being too skinny because of IBS?



## cisforcarley

I (think I)have ibs-d..I havent been diagnosed yet..but I have always been that tall skinny girl. I'm 13 now and haven't "started". and....I think i'm not gaining weight because my food is digesting too fast. anyone have proof? or anyon feel the same?


----------



## Patient

When I was your age, and even still today, I can't gain weight. I'm 19 years old, stand about 5"1, and weigh 97lbs; even though I eat like a horse. I have IBS-D, which I'm sure contributes to a lot of it, but even before I had IBS I couldn't gain a pound if I wanted to. People always assumed that I didn't eat, or that I was anorexic, but it was neither. I have a fast metabolism though, which I'm guessing is what causes me to keep weight off. You should ask your doctor and see if you can get diagnosed.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Typically with IBS nothing is wrong with the absorption parts of the GI tract. the colon only absorbs water and that is where the IBS effects. There are lots of overweight people with IBS-D that can't lose weight.Often people with IBS eat less as it reduces symptoms so you might do a 3-5 day calorie count and see if you are eating enough for your activity level and weight.A lot of teens go through skinny stages (often you get taller without filling out) so it may not be abnormal. You might double check with the doctor to see if you are in range. I was always short and skinny for my age, but not abnormally so.If your calories in and weight are really out of whack you might want to go over that with your doctor at your next check up. There may be some things they need to check to seeif you are just going though a normal skinny stage or if there is a health reason for it.


----------



## sazzy

I think this doesn't really have anything to do with IBS, so long as you think you're eating enough.It makes sense to me that you're skinny and also haven't started. People tend to go through a filling out stage where you get curvier and put on a bit before they start. 13 is still rather young, so really I don't think there's much to worry about. Some people are naturally skinny.


----------

